# Clown attack



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

Have you heard the clown attacks? Believe or not, but this happened to me:


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

You were scalped by a morning star..?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This explains why you're banned at the circus .


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

In a circus, scalp clown is prohibited.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)




----------

